# Aqua Journal Digital in english



## viktorlantos (3 Aug 2011)

From the announcement today...



> we would like to announce you that long awaited Aqua Journal Digital Edition in English is finally available. The first issue is the August edition features the "Nature Aquarium Therapy," introducing the various healing benefits of Nature Aquarium from interviews and questionnaires. Each volume of Aqua Journal has a rich contest with interesting features and usual information for creating a beautiful layout. It also presents some the aquascaping woks of Takashi Amano. It will be published monthly, and you have options of purchasing a single issue or subscribing it annually. For Nature Aquarium hobbyists who wish to learn more about Nature Aquarium and improve skills, annual subsection is recommended. You could see sample pages, and purchase a copy or start subscription from below website.
> 
> See samples and start subscription:
> http://www.aquajournal-digital.net/
> ...



I am the subscriber of the TFH Digital and the new Digital Aqua Journal is built with the same system. Which is very easy to handle, view, read, search etc. And the image quality is still awesome. Back issues will be there to go there anytime etc.

The digital version seems much more info heavy then the printed version. The first issue is 50 page packed with lot of things to read. So if anyone intrested it's worth a try.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2011)

It's great to get versions in English. I've just bought August's copy, to see how it was; I'll now subscribe i think.


----------



## Tom (4 Aug 2011)

Do you view them online or do you get a download?


----------



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Do you view them online or do you get a download?


All online, so to read them you need to be connected.


.


----------



## Bobtastic (4 Aug 2011)

I've taken one issue and have a read through to see how I feel about a digital subscription.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2011)

I've gone the whole way, $36 for a year is cheap enough, and really enjoyed the current magazine.


----------



## Bobtastic (4 Aug 2011)

I'm not really an avid magazine reader... I tend to get bored by them pretty quick...


----------



## AndersH (11 Aug 2011)

I bought the August edition, and I must admit I was really disappointed. Im glad I went for 1 month instead of a 1 year subscription.

Yes I knew it's made by ADA, but it's filled to the brim with commercials (right word?).
Also I thought there would be tips and tricks to make aquascapes and more info around aquascaping, and object to get inspiration from, but I really didn't find a single thing of usefulness. Maybe the last 2 pages of Q&A, which wasn't anything new.

It's not a rant at ADA, I love most of their products and I really hoped for it to be more useful than that. But damn I was let down.

Maybe it was just this month that was a crap edition, so maybe it's not fair to judge them on 1 copy.
But if any is thinking of going for a full year without knowing the AquaJournal, do yourself a favor and get 1 month to start with to see if you like it.

My 2 cents.


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Aug 2011)

Maybe this was not the right issue for you. 

The theme of the current issue is the healing, which was a marketing campaign from ADA after the Japanese earthquake to the Japanese people. Still most of their mags include a lot of marketing, but i can't wait to see the new issues with planting technics, hardscape arrangements etc what they have in many AJ mags. Interviews etc with IAPLC winners. Judges comment on tanks etc.

Maybe you can give another try later on when a new issue is there and the theme sounds more exciting to you.


----------



## AndersH (12 Aug 2011)

If thats how the journal normally is, then I'll give it another try for sure. Because thats what I was hoping for.
It's fine with the healing and all, I think they're right about it, but from my pov 40 pages with the same stuff going on in different places is a bit over the top. Maybe it's just what the Japaneese needs with their culture and especially after their time of grief.

But if you're right about the usual contents, I'll quote another great man: "I'll be back!"

Best regards

Anders Halse


----------



## ghostsword (12 Aug 2011)

I subscribed for the whole year and really like the magazine, and the healing articles were really good, especially as I setup tanks for kids to look at.

Also treated myself to a year subscription of the printed AJ, always nice to have something at hand. As I am learning Japanese this would be a good chance to have something nice to read.


---
- .


----------



## Bobtastic (12 Aug 2011)

I didn't really find the "healing issue" that interesting... I won't be subscribing, but like I said in the previous post I don't really get on with magazines...


----------



## SuperWen (12 Aug 2011)

just googling it and you can get free online version and free pdf/ebook


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Aug 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> just googling it and you can get free online version and free pdf/ebook



That's nice, but how that support the hobby? If that's the way, then the english version will die again shortly.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Aug 2011)

... someone has to pay for the publication of the magazine, the translation and for the distribution. Same with music, and videos. People make copies, distribute them, etc, it is wrong.


----------



## Bobtastic (12 Aug 2011)

Piracy is a long standing English tradition... I think it's the second oldest profession.


----------



## SuperWen (12 Aug 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> That's nice, but how that support the hobby? If that's the way, then the english version will die again shortly.


I'll not pay if next edition will be like august.. it's not worthed. I count this 1st edition is a free sample... let people choice.

FYI, I subscribe AquaJournal magazine edition, IAPLC annual booklet, Nature Aquarium Book and “Glass no Naka No Daishizen” 1985-2009 complete collection. I think it's enough to support this hobby


----------



## ghostsword (12 Aug 2011)

More than enough I would say. 

The glass no naka would be good to have a look at!


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Aug 2011)

For those who need some downloadable PDF for free, i found something:
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/155

Not a magazine, but well designed and free from ADA 

Cheers, sorry if i sounded like a legal officer..... I am!  Nah kidding, but you get the idea as i see.

Keep planting guys


----------



## George Farmer (12 Aug 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> just googling it and you can get free online version and free pdf/ebook


I find this disappointing.

As someone that earns a (part-time) living from writing and photography I know what it feels like to have my work 'stolen' and used on other websites without my permission.


----------



## SuperWen (13 Aug 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> SuperWen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes george, I know what it feels as well. Many website or blog stolen my tanks photos and claimed that is their creations. But at least I'm not the person that hijack, copied and uploaded that aquajournal pdf.


----------



## Mark Green (12 Jul 2014)

are new aqua journals still available in english??

Cant find it any where


----------



## Pedro Rosa (12 Jul 2014)

Mark, they aren't anymore.

Pedro.


----------

